

The Google Alphabet - Lady Gaga & Tiger Woods are the only humans to feature - marklittlewood
http://blog.alexkelleher.com/2010/02/09/the-google-alphabet/

======
abhay
Looks like this was interesting enough for the New York Times Magazine to take
your idea and report on it as their own:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/14/magazine/14fob-
medium-t.ht...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/14/magazine/14fob-
medium-t.html)

------
axod
Still surprises me just how many people put website names into google instead
of just putting the address into their browser. It's like AOL keywords or
something :/

~~~
DrJokepu
I do it all the time. It's a lot more convenient than fiddling with domain
names, top-level domains, typing errors, etc. (ctrl-k)hacker news(enter) is a
lot easier to type than (ctrl-l)news.y(enter) in my opinion given that the
latter requires me to press shift and > (thats a . on a UK keyboard) the same
time which is a bit of a hassle.

~~~
DougBTX
(ctrl-t)n(enter) here. I'll admit that it is rare to type in a full website
address nowadays. And using Chrome, Google knows everything I type in
anyway....

~~~
DrJokepu
unfortunately, (ctrl-t)n yields news.bbc.co.uk for me.

